

“How to Start a Startup” Audio Files - nepstein
https://github.com/NathanEpstein/How_To_Start_A_Startup.git

======
ankushio
GitHub requests its users not to use GitHub as a hosting for large binaries.
You should probably use Amazon S3 for distributing these files or you can
upload them to a Sound Hosting service like SoundCloud.

Here is GitHub's policy : [https://help.github.com/articles/distributing-
large-binaries...](https://help.github.com/articles/distributing-large-
binaries/)

~~~
nepstein
To avoid the issue of hosting large files on Github - the repo now links to
remote downloads of the lectures (from dropbox).

~~~
nacs
Dropbox has very low bandwidth limits for their files so that's probably not
the best hosting choice.

Perhaps archive.org or Soundcloud if you're looking for a no-cost option.

~~~
ankushio
I disagree. Dropbox is a very good choice for hosting this content because it
was designed to host and share medium to large sized files. As long as you are
not using Dropbox as your CDN and get less than a few hundred downloads a day,
you should be good.

EDIT : Here is sample dropbox download speed :
[http://cl.ly/Xs5J](http://cl.ly/Xs5J)

~~~
nacs
The issue isn't the download speed. It's the total bandwidth limit enforced by
Dropbox. It's super low (from [http://lifehacker.com/5704367/what-are-
dropboxs-bandwidth-li...](http://lifehacker.com/5704367/what-are-dropboxs-
bandwidth-limits) ):

> According to Dropbox support, public links for free accounts may not use
> more than 10GB of bandwidth per day while that limit is 250GB per day for
> paid Dropbox accounts.

OP responded to my post saying they were indeed disabled already. Dropbox is
good for sharing with 1 or 2 people but bad for sharing with the general
public.

------
ISL
"I do not claim to be the owner of any content related to this course. If you
are the rightful owner of this content and wish to have it removed, please
contact me (XXXXX@columbia.edu)."

Is this how we ask for permission to use someone else's work in the future?
Above all, the YC folks are fast -- I bet you'd get a fast reply from Altman
if you were to ask before rehosting the content.

I've been happily listening to, and learning from, the lectures by opening the
youtube videos and putting them into a background tab.

~~~
sama
cool w/me!

~~~
ISL
Experiment is the arbiter of truth :).

------
michaelbuckbee
This is available officially (and likely more reliably) from their website.

Admittedly they don't show the URL well (only linking to iTunes) - but if you
add the following url manually to any Podcast app you can listen to the
lectures:

[http://howtostartastartup.co/feed/](http://howtostartastartup.co/feed/)

------
kyro
Let me be first here to say thanks for this. I was looking for a way to listen
to the lectures on my daily subway commute.

------
atmosx
Here for Apple lovers: [https://itunes.apple.com/gr/podcast/how-to-start-a-
startup/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/gr/podcast/how-to-start-a-
startup/id922398209?mt=2)

------
SilentDirge
How do they handle the parts where the presenters refuse to read the slides?
Also, why do they do that?

------
niuzeta
Frankly I find the disclaimer disturbing:

> I do not claim to be the owner of any content related to this course. If you
> are the rightful owner of this content and wish to have it removed, please
> contact me (<email omitted>)

It is clear that this github repository is to serve no purpose but a rehost,
of a copyrighted content(it _is_ open in a sense that it is freely available,
but the copyright still belongs to the PG and so on.). While a mirroring is an
acceptable contribution to a freely available content, sometimes even
encouraged, I've always figured that an accepted approach is to inquire-then-
serve, rather than the opposite.

Another problem is that the disclaimer that is supposedly to protect against
claims of infringement, proudly calls for the _original owners_ to action, if
in case of infringement. Does this mean that this mirror will stay unless the
original author spends effort in hunting down these mirrors?

Judging from the email address, I think the guy's heart was at a right
place(just because it is an university address) and just wanted to help
sharing the good knowledge. Hopefully the share may be moved to more
appropriate way.

~~~
kyro
I think Sam et al are more than capable of sending an email to this guy if
they take issue.

~~~
niuzeta
I know, and that's besides the point.

What I meant was that if he wanted to mirror, why didn't he send an email
first? If there are hundreds of mirrors/rehost of your content, would you have
to track down every one of them and contact them yourself?

The disclaimer is essentially claiming for a permission _until requested
otherwise_ , and moreover, putting the responsibility to the content owner. If
the owner doesn't have time to track down every instance, it's his
responsibility.

Of course it doesn't really matter for online contents, but the guy is
feigning respect to the content owners; what he's doing is nothing of it.

~~~
kyro
Easier to ask for forgiveness, etc.

